# Word association game



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll say one word and the next person adds the first word that comes to mind, and so on.

Nissan


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wait, do I say the word and then make up a new word for the next person or only input 1 word?

Sentra


----------



## sweet200sx (Sep 19, 2002)

200sx


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

This doesn't seem to be going anywhere. SO far you have Nissan Sentra 200SX??? See, sweet200sx, you're supposed to say the first word that comes to mind when you read Sentra, NOT nissan. GA16DE was supposed to say the first thing for Nissan, which he did. I think. Am I doing this right, since it's not even my game? I'm just kinda posting the rules the way I think its supposed to be.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> be


Hive


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

honey


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

flavored


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

condoms


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

This game sucks!

(j/k, well, not really)

Carry on ...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *condoms *


di*k


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

p*ssy


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

woman


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

ass


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tits


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

thenextmorning


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

scrambled eggs


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

taint


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

cock balls


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Itchy...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

shaved pussy.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

WooHooo!!


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

*



WooHooo!!

Click to expand...

*I can't think of anything....I'm stupid LOL.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *
> 
> I can't think of anything....I'm stupid LOL. *




IDIOT


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Imbecile


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

DOO MASS


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whatr the fuck?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Fuck You!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bird


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

chick


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

suguraku nishiteyaRU!!!!!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

missy elliot stupid bitch giberish


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

rap sux


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I hate when people drive by at 8AM blaring bass... I mean bass is good, but dont try to show it off when nobody is around to give a fuck.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

> rap sux


so does punk and country


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, country does too. Punk rock is ok.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Tupac lives


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Biggie was better


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pac made biggie what he was. and he backstabbed him


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

NWA ruled


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *Biggie was better *


Quick, take the glue bottle outta your nose


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Quick, take the glue bottle outta your nose *


NEVER!!!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

now that we're on topic. Pac was definately the better.
Westsiiiiiiddde, muthafu*kas!
^^everything he said
biggies style ain't even that great. don't get me wrong. it's tight shit, but his lyrics don't mean half as much as the stuff pac talked about.
the only thing that made biggie so huge was a lot of food  obviously, plus his deep voice.
i'll never get tired of 2pac. legend man.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

West coast


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

eazy e


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *now that we're on topic. Pac was definately the better.
> Westsiiiiiiddde, muthafu*kas!
> ^^everything he said
> biggies style ain't even that great. don't get me wrong. it's tight shit, but his lyrics don't mean half as much as the stuff pac talked about.
> ...



man....look where you live. How can you try to represent Cali, when you are in out in the middle of nowhere. 

WESTSIDE TILL I DIE!!

lol.....


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

bone thugs


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

2pac is and always be the greatest. MTV did a special on greatest MCs and guess who came in first. 2pac go head and rock. Thats right, he was voted best MC errr raper. "THUG LIFE".


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Now thats an accomplishment...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pac was actaully a eastside thug, his fans would get mad when he was representin west.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

true. where was he born? eastcoast somewhere. he didn't get big till he went to cali


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

florida is better


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oranges


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

melons


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

tities


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

twin towers


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

yum


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ice cream


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

cherries


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

whip cream


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

handcuffs lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Freaky (in the good way)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

feathers


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

tickle


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

laff


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

comedy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

central


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

park


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

drive


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

crash


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Pissed


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

shit


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

smelly


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

fart


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

butthole


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

surfers


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Skaters


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Tony Hawk


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Playstation 2


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Playstation 2


Can you speak any foreign languages?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Grand theft auto


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Grand theft auto


Was fuer einen Wagen faehrst Du?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

braught-worst (sp)?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> braught-worst (sp)?


Is the holding of hands a symbolic gesture for humans? Are we still talking about braught-worst sp?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what in the hell?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what in the hell?


Check back later and see if I learn the answer to that one. 
That was a long time ago.


----------



## Cinnamin Girl (Aug 13, 2003)

succubus


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Sprechen sie deutsch?
Sprakenheit!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Sprechen sie deutsch?
> Sprakenheit!


Let us change the subject. Is that from? :mad2:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

alright, i'm gonna start this back up because it has potential to beat "the longest potential thread" or whatver it's called.

dust


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

okay, i'll start again

muffler


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bearing


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wheel


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

rims


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

bling


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

platinum


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Big baller...


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

albums


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

CD's


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

piracy


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Arrrgh!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Krylonkoopa the pirate captain


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pizza


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Himile the Metropolitan Franchise Logistics Support Technician


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

american gladiators


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

village people


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

villiage idiot


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gomer


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

gonzo


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Muppet Show


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

riverdance


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

tedious


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

work


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

thermodynamics


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

entropy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lividity


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

silent lucidity... old school rocks!....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

embolism


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

death


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

megadeth


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mosh pit


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

pain


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

taxes


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

tapeworm


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

dogbreath


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wetshit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

twowords


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

punk civic


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

slow car


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

kitted out civic


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

fench fries


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

huh? french fries??

anyway 

McDonalds


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

lard


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

fords.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

GT40


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

GT43... lawsuit over the damn NAME...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

snakes.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

evil


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

doctor


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bandaid


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

ouch


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hurts


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

feelings


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

happy


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sad


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

orgasmic fury


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Hal


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

off topic


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

awsomenator!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Rolex


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

bastard!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

me


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

waffles


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

bacon


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

eggs


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

toast


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

CIA


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Spies


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

al queda


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

eviscerate!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Jemaa al islamiyah


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

bombaman


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

NES


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

super pretendo


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmm i woder why you refer to the NES as that

anyway,

super pretendo=Contra 3:Alien Wars


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no on a episode of DOUG(remember that show on nick)
doug funnie got addicted to super pretendo. so thats why i call it that


so whats up with the contra thing anyways


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

when i hear Super Nintendo i remember playing Contra 3 on it...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

spatula


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

licking


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

muff


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Rug Doctor


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

dive! dive! dive!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

air force


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Marines


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Guns


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Busta Cap in yo ass


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

motherfucker, that hurt. why did you do that.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

motherfucker? me? I'm a MoFo! you betta check yoself foo.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

arogant:loser:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cracker


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Eeyore


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Honey Pot


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Pooh


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Shit...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

crap


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

roulette


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

streets


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

racing


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

fast


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

V8


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

loud


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

BOV simulator


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

project 200sx 1.6t


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wow


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

how'd bov simulator get related to project 200sx 1.6t?

back to "wow"
wrangler jeans


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

5 inch exhaust


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

uncle ben's


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

rice a roni


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

San fransico


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

****


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

queers


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

reach around


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Full Metal Jacket(when Sgt. Hartman is dissing the recruits)


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

gomer pile


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

goin' postal


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

deliverance (might be a re-post)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dueling Banjos


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

bleeding fingers (ugh)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

block sanding


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

2f2f body kits


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ugly


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Datsun 510


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

adam corolla


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the man show boy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

beer


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hopps


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wheat


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

cereals


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

froot loops!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

froot farts!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

gas


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sag


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

old lady boobs


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wrinkled


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

old


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

moldy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

mildew


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

mountain dew


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

morning dew


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

freshly washed car is wet now


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

mud puddles


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

speed up


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hand brake


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

hand job


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bj


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Monica Lewinski


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slore


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Gozer


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sloot


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

shoot


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Richard Simmons


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sweatin' to the Oldies


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Creamin' in her Undies.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

that's disgusting


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Richard Simmons/HAND JOB/Monica Lewinsky


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Bill Clinton/POT SESSION/Ali G.

aiii?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i gots one bone grows 10 inches in 5 seconds...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Gary Coleman


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

GOVENOR


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

118mph in my 02 auto Altima


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

speed


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

racer


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Jeff Gordon


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

NASCAR


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

No right turns


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

communist


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hitler


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

stalin


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

For time


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

waits for no man


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

coochie


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tossed salad


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

ranch dressing


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Chili's Baby Back Ribs


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm hungry now!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tube steak


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Beef Curtains


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hot Dog


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

SethWas


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

blumpy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

blimpy?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hal (repost... )


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a blumpy is when youre taking a shit and get a blow job at the same time...
anyways, back to the thread...

shallow


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sicko...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pervert!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

justin


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

britney


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

exgirlfriend


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ho


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yes


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

maybe


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

sex


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

stickshift


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

downshifting


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

double clutch


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

toretto


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bamboo


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

stick


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

baseball bat


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

diamonds


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

are forever


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wives are not


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

always bad


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

jackson will be


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

arrested and raped in prison


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hal's claim to fame


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sodomized and cuddled


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hal's favorite after-poker night festivities


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sitting in the corner sucking his thumb


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tom Arnold


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Peeping Tom


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

cat burglar


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

alarm


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

viper


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

snake


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

eyes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

u's


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

****


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

****'s


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

DAAAAYYYYYYOOOO.......DAAYYYYYYYOOOO!

Daylight come......


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hornets


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Stinging


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OUCH!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

vaginal warts...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

cream


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

whipped


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

George (GTW)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cherry tree


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

virgin


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

olive oil


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

popeye


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

the sailor man


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

toot toot


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

beep beep


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Plymouth Road Runner


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

super bee


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

honey nut cheerios


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

milk


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

garbage... _I'm waiting, I'm waiting... for you......_


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oscar the grouch


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Cookie Monster


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Frog in my throat


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

choking


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

gasp


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

scream


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think this one applies to the choke, gasp, etc... **NWS**
Choke...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh f*king lord that sucks... nobody else look at that, please!!! ^^^ 

next word...

fear factor


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

waste of time


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

survivor...


what was wrong with it? classic...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

reality TV blows


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *i think this one applies to the choke, gasp, etc... **NWS**
> Choke... *


omfg!  sick!



> survivor...


destiny's child


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

"your giving me gifts allready" wtf that sick


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

stick your tongue out, isnt this exciting?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NEW BEGINNING


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

old ending


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Mangina


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Rob Schneider


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Beastiality


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

pop up ads


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Porn


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Jameson


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Lesbians


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altigrl00


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

easy college chicks


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

scarface


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Montana


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

spring break


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

STD


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

burning pee


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

syphilis


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

paintsniffer


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

EPA


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

.COM


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

taco


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

meat


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

head


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

swallow


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

bird


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

chiken


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

yellow


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

snow


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

balls


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

out


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

anal


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Richard Gere


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

bhuddist


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lama


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

"richard gere"

its GERBILS


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

luispeed


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

constipation


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

struggle


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

epic


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Oedipus


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Leo Tolstoy's "War and Peace"


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gone with the wind


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Koopa's fleeting thoughts....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

winning the lottery


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

******* trailer trash


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hicks


----------



## tytride03 (Jul 23, 2003)

country


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

deliverence


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

burning churches


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

kkk (fuckers)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

white bedsheets


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

daniel carver


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

mmmm....sandwich....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mayonnaise


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

man-naise


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

glazed jelly donut... not the kind you eat.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

krispy


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

corn flakes, the kind you eat


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

vaginal flakes... the kind you dont eat.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dandruff flakes


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

skin flakes, those that Goldmember eats...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Mike Myers


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mini me


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

midget sex


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

disturbing


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Redrum


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

Shut the fuck up all of you


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Attention whore


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

fuck that


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altigrl00's ass


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

is amazing


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altigrl00's lack of sense of when to quit


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

good one


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

lol

Ty. You know i'm just giving you a hard time.

We all love you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

e-humping...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hal


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

E-humping


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sheep


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

lambchops


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

that damn sock puppet show.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> *E-humping *


 re-to-the-post


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

type r


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

put it in R for race


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

montoya the man... :banhump:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Honda


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

overrated


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

exonerated...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

o.j.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

johnny cockran


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cock roach


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

joes apartment


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Liquid Television


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Plasma TVs


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

mass coronal ejection


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

lasik


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

blindness


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

daredevil


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Evel Kinevel


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

motorcycles


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Jessie James


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

monster garage


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Best way to spend a monday night!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

makin' babies


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

condom broke


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

panicing


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

paranoia


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

schitzophrenic


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

meds


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

eckerds


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

drugs


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hippies


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pot smoking


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

cheech and chong


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Up in Smoke


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Fire burns


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

boredom.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

school


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

math


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

failing grades


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

drunken sorority girls


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

fun


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

screwin


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

bolts


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

lightning


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SVT


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

acronym


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

abbreviation


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

mofo


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

club


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

trolls


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

lawn ornaments


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

flamingos


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pink


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *pink *


pink. You are one stupid mofo himilefrontier.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL....i guess today is "call himilefrontier names" day


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

(read in the voice of Eeyore)Oh well...I guess some days it's just nice to be noticed...even if it is just by the evil bot.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hmmm, eeyore....mexican tacos.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Margarita


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

jimmy buffet


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

johnny cash


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

deceased


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

elvis


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

jelly donuts


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

mama cas (repost?)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the mamas and the papas.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

alcoholics


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

liquor


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

drunkenness


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

SEX!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

women


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

children


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

babies


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

stroller


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

carriage


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

{namehiddenuser}


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

post whore


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Scott said:


> *Asleep_94_Altima *


lol, i resemble that.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Scott


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ass Captain


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pink miata


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Richard Simmons


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

in denial


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

KiaUSA.com


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

gay cars


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Pontiac Aztec


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Taco


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

automobile of the damned


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Children of the corn


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

corn flakes


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tony the Tiger


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Tiger balm


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sex wax


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

coconut


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sex and coconut have been used approximately 1 kajillion times already!

back to the show!!!

Harry Belafonte


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

****** name.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Big Gay Al


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm super! thanks for asking! 

Chef


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

salty balls


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Issac Hayes


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Barry White


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

disco


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Saturday night fever


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

John Travolta


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

roll cage


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

safety


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

unimportant


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

PGA


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NFL


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

carnage


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hahaha... how true... *ahem*
[sigh] I post too slow... that was in reference to the "useless" and "PGA" connection... pwn3d [/sigh]
PDA





EDIT; [add]twisted metal[/dd]


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Play Station


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

expensive


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Mercedes


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

AMG


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Lorinser


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

who?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuhgheddaboutit


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sopranos


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

HBO


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

stupid censored/cut movies


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

skinemax


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Spanktravision


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Chris Farley


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Tommy Boy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Fat Guy in a little jacket


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Dead fat guy


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

night of the living dead


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scewy


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Question mark


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

idiot.com  (scary in elmer fud's accent)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

stupid.com


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

silvia's mom.com


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

www.bored.com


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

www.fark.com


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

NissanForums.youaremyfriend.com


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

thisisboringasshit.com


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Click the youaremyfriend thing. And turn up your speakers when you do it.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's as old as black baby Jesus. Still funny though.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

black jesus-----Like a Prayer video.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

madonna


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

MILF


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Cathrine Zeta Jones


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

what Christina Aguilera isnt


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

classy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

coeds


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

condoms


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

waterbed


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

back pains


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

strain


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hemmorhoids.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Dr. Evil


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mini Me


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

my penis


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

metal


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sword


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

stone


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

stones


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

rolling


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Beer (rolling rock)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

homer


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

futurama


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hilter's head in a jar... :crazy:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

stew


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

menudo


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

adobo


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

roasted chicken


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

turkey


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Thanks Giving


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pilgrims


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Western Movies


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

john wayne


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

big gay guys


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Koopa


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

mario


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

luigi


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

princess!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

big hairy spiders


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

eight legged freaks


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

AtliGrl00?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

easy...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

loose


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

gangbang


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

bangbus


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

herfirstbigcock


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

m.i.l.f.hunter


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

monstersofcock


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

penis enlargement


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Koop (his next idea)


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Mario


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

NismoPrincess


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

SlowestRiceHasSomethingForNismoPrincess


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Epimp


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

ILiveInTheSameTownAsHer...HarHar


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I-Dont HarHar


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

SucksToBeYou(and me ofcourse cause I live right here and don't know her?? )


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Moneygrubber


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

ehhh??


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

You


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

"why??"


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Dunno


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

k


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

New start- Boats


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

water


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

swimmers


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

bikinis


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

women


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

sexy


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hal


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sex slave


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

erection


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

eiffel tower


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

france


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

snail eaters (escargot)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nasty


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Atligrl00


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

deflowered?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

virgins


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

suicides


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

al 
tendencies


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cobain


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Nirvana


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

buddha


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Tibet


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

brad pitt... seven days in?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

fight club


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

daddy


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *daddy *


im your


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

pimp


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

hoe


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

50 cent


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

candy bar


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

yayo


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ganja


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

cannabis sativa


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

grolsch cap


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

flings


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

e-love


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

HEAVY D


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh hell no, this aint dying. 
new start

Prince Albert


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Test.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Id hit it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

anything with a pulse


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Howard Stern


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

low form of scum


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

corrupt politicians


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

rush limbaugh


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Oxycontin


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

rape


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kobe...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

rapist


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bubba


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

gump


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gumbo


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

shrimp


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

"Stupid is as Stupid does..."

gimp


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

p.i.m.p.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hos


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

world peace


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tree huggers


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

terrorists


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

piece a' pie


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

balut shortages


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hand grenades


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

boom


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

broom


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dust pan


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sweep


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

up


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

down.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

town


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whore


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

syphilys


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

atligrl00


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Lung Spasms


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

swallowed too much sperm


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

xt_out


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bicycle Spokes


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

stick


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hoe


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

my ex


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

child support payment.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

empty wallet


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dollar store.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

cheap whores


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

george's wives


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

coco's sisters


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

false (no sisters)

edit: no siblings, no family, i was simply appeared in this world when a magician messed up on his wording.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

EDIT*: coco's right hand


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hairy


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

ass


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hole


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

in my BUCKET, dear liza dear liza


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Kick the


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

NOOTZ :balls:


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

crap out of someone for fun


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

what happened to the one word game?? 

shit


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

flies


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Forgot that one word rule....

airplanes


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flight Attendants


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

um, that's more than one word...
fake


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

PamelaAnderson

that better?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

tits


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

cow


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

moo


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

milk


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

cereal


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

morning


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

sunrise


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tequila


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

barf


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

beer


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

acquired taste


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

San Miguel Beer


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

dead drunk americans...
(our high strength beer pWnz yer asses...)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

college kids


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

fraternities


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

orgys


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

overrated


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

vtec


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

rice


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

asians


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Cheap Chinese labor


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

love slave


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

SUCKY SUCKY

(<~~~just like that)


----------



## southlady214 (Mar 25, 2003)

ricebox


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

gay


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Arnold Schwarzeneggar


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

German


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

cockroach


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dirty


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

sex


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

gender


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

inferior


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

complex....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apartment dsdfgas


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

party time


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

at my house


----------

